# D-Link Router 1310 Security Key retrival



## dsg4063 (May 25, 2008)

I want to add a device to my secure wireless network but have forgotten the authentication key. How do I retrieve it? I use Vista H P and a D-Link model 1310 router and I'm trying to add an HP printer that has wireless capability. The printer wireless test report says the printer passes all tests but since I don't have the proper code to give it, the laptop doesn't recogize the printer.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Login to the router's configuration page and under the wireless security settings, the key should be there.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If the key is masked, you'll have to recreate it with one that you can remember, then configure any wireless devices that you have to use the new key.


----------

